# Biohazard Vendetta - First trailer



## Demifiend (Sep 19, 2016)

That feeling when the Resident Evil movie looks closer to the source material of the original RE games than the new RE7.


----------



## ned (Sep 19, 2016)

Where to believe as Chris got older he got fitter and became a fast moving swat like member, 
yet none of the s.t.a.r.s. or raccoon police moved that fast or that everyone of Chris's enemies owns a 
stately mansion.


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 19, 2016)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## leon315 (Sep 19, 2016)

no tide leather suit milla jovovich? then this film will suck as fffff.... 

She was the only reason dat i burned my 10 buck at cinema LOL


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 19, 2016)

leon315 said:


> no tide leather suit milla jovovich? then this film will suck as fffff....
> 
> She was the only reason dat i burned my 10 buck at cinema LOL


No leather suit Milla Jovovich but we might still get Leather suit Rebecca Chambers.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a list of the CG Resident Evil movies? If I'm correct, 2 have already been released?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 19, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Does anyone have a list of the CG Resident Evil movies? If I'm correct, 2 have already been released?


Damnation
Degeneration


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 19, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Does anyone have a list of the CG Resident Evil movies? If I'm correct, 2 have already been released?


Degeneration was the first CGI movie with Leon and Claire.
Second one was Damnation with Leon and Ada.
And now we are getting Vendetta, with Leon, Chris and Rebecca.

Personally, I am really hyped about this movie.
I can't wait to see it, I have both Degeneration and Damnation in DVD and I enjoyed them from start to finish. Really good movies if you are a RE long time fan.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 19, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Does anyone have a list of the CG Resident Evil movies? If I'm correct, 2 have already been released?


You'd be right.
Resident Evil: Degeneration (2008)
Resident Evil: Damnation (2012)


----------



## JCCG1989 (Sep 19, 2016)

basher11 said:


> You'd be right.
> Resident Evil: Degeneration (2008)
> Resident Evil: Damnation (2012)



Everyone forgetting Executioner 3D


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 20, 2016)

JCCG1989 said:


> Everyone forgetting Executioner 3D



Wut


----------



## JCCG1989 (Sep 20, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wut



My mistake, it's 4D-Executioner, actually the first animated film abour RE, only relased in Japan.


----------



## Ryu Kenshin (Sep 20, 2016)

Leon still cool as f*ck and Christ still lead his squad to oblivion


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 20, 2016)

that is chris redfield? does he get a plastic surgery or something? he looks so different.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 20, 2016)

eriol33 said:


> that is chris redfield? does he get a plastic surgery or something? he looks so different.


That's what 7 years of steroids do to you.
He is feeling the side effects drastically.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 20, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What what 7 years of steroids do to you.
> He is feeling the side effects drastically.


Steroids don't really affect your face. They affect hormones, which affect muscles and skin and whatnot, but not the skeletal structure of a face.



JCCG1989 said:


> My mistake, it's 4D-Executioner, actually the first animated film abour RE, only relased in Japan.


Never heard of it.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Sep 20, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Steroids don't really affect your face. They affect hormones, which affect muscles and skin and whatnot, but not the skeletal structure of a face.
> 
> Steroids modify the normal metabolism of bone and it causes abnormal bone development in facial bones, making characterisc face features usually seen in heavy steroid users like body builders, another abnormal features are rise of lipids and cholesterol in blood and arterial hypertension. Don't talk about stuff you dont know.
> 
> ...



if you're interested there are plenty of traductions because it was never relased in the west.


----------

